
Techcrunch Mentioned Startup Looking for CTO / Co-Founder - yonatanblasberg
http://thestartupdigest.com/classifieds/techcrunch-mentioned-startup-looking-for-cto-co-founder-2/
======
yonatanblasberg
We want Yu!

